# The Classical Brits-who should win??



## classicgal (Apr 23, 2008)

The classical Brits are on the 8th May, I can't wait.
My favourite artist Cortes is up for best album, I really hope he wins!!
Anyone else agree?


----------



## bexterlee (Apr 22, 2008)

I'd like Sir Charles Mackerras to get the Critics Choice award for his Janacek recording! But also, Natalie Clein for best female, and Lawrence Power for best newcomer. Worthy winners, I reckon!


----------



## classicgal (Apr 23, 2008)

Yes, they would be worthy winners indeed although Im not sure I know much about Natalie Clein, what is she like?
I do think Cortes deserves best album though. Do you know much by Cortes?


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

Natalie Clein May well get it for the Elgar piece, ( As well as being part of the new breed of classical Uber-babes  )


----------

